# Missing Boater MFS



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Just saw this. Sad News. Anyone running Marsh Creek be safe.

*News about Missing Boater On The Middle Fork Of Salmon River I…*


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Terrible news, hope he is waiting on the rivers edge for assistance - exhaused but alive. Keep positive thought's.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Sucks


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

I see the link I attached doesn't work. Said his cat was wedged in a log jam before Boundary. Sounds like maybe Dagger Falls. Great thoughts Dangerfield. Let's hope so.


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

cain said:


> I see the link I attached doesn't work. Said his cat was wedged in a log jam before Boundary. Sounds like maybe Dagger Falls. Great thoughts Dangerfield. Let's hope so.


Received an email from fs. Says they located his body about a mile below boundry. Can't retrieve at the moment due to conditions. Be safe everyone.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad News. It doesn't look like the road to Boundary will be open for a week or so. Everyone launching on Marsh be safe.


----------



## jrmyvill (10 mo ago)

Body found but not able to recover is the latest news. Sad. RIP


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Very sad new's. Peace & prayers to the family and friends. 


A Washington man is dead after a boating accident on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River in Custer County, according to the sheriff’s office. Robert Gray, 63 of Mill Creek, Washington, was floating the river Tuesday afternoon “when his raft struck a log jam, throwing him into the water,” according to a news release from the sheriff’s office. The accident took place around 2:30 p.m. near the Boundary Creek boat launch, northwest of Stanley.

“Robert Gray, tired and cold, could not self-rescue and was carried away by the swift current,” the release said. According to the release, the river was running high with a water temperature of 40 degrees. The sheriff’s office was notified of the incident around 7 p.m. Tuesday by the victim’s family.

Around noon Wednesday, Custer County Search and Rescue located a body matching Gray’s description by helicopter, submerged in a log jam downstream from Boundary Creek, the release said. Gray’s body is still in the river, as rescuers have determined the river is currently too dangerous for retrieval, the release said. “Recovery efforts will resume as soon as the water levels drop and the recovery team can get into the location,” according to the sheriff’s office.

Read more at: https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/state/washington/article261804827.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Swiftwater Recovery of our Dad's Body, organized by Gray Family


On Tuesday, May 24, our Dad, Robert Gray, passed away in a whitewater rafting accid… Gray Family needs your support for Swiftwater Recovery of our Dad's Body



www.gofundme.com


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Man that's just hard. Sorry to them and I hope a successful recovery soon.


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Rescue crews saying no dice until the river drops below 4’. That’s going to be a long time for the grieving family members. Very sad 😞


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

With the road into Boundary said to be open this evening, more trips/eyes on the river might help the family locate Robert and have some sense of closure for the family..


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Dangerfield said:


> With the road into Boundary said to be open this evening, more trips/eyes on the river might help the family locate Robert and have some sense of closure.


Commercials are flying into Indian. There are some eyes downstream, too.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Be careful out there. This year has been and will continue to be a rollercoaster in many ways.


----------



## KeWa (Jun 19, 2019)

Regarding this very sad news. This boaters wife posted this heartfelt request 3 Hours ago on MF/Main Hells Canyon Facebook page. Please be careful and keep a watchful eye out for this family in need.

info.


*Maria Gray*
oodSsptrenu41u4i463u1tfh334llg1h601fm0996u ·
Hello rafting community,
We're requesting your help in finding my husband, Robert Gray.
My husband died in The Middle Fork of the Salmon River on May 24. His body was spotted in a logjam around a mile downriver of Boundary Creek, right before First Bend. This logjam is now bigger, so spotters two days ago could not confirm whether he is still there or if he has gone downriver. Recovery from the logjam is too dangerous at this time, especially if we don't know if he's still there.
As we continue to work with the Custer County Sheriff and SAR, we have been told that our best resource is you, the boating community, to spot and report anything you see. If you launch from Marsh or Boundary Creeks (Boundary Creek road was plowed and is now open) please report anything around the logjam to the forest rangers or Custer County sheriff asap. Additionally, if you will be rafting the Middle Fork at all, please keep an eye out and report anything you see. Robert had a white helmet, red lifejacket, and a black wetsuit on.
Robert was an amazing husband and father. We want to take him home. Anything you can do to help us is so much appreciated. Thank you.
Coordinates of the logjam: N44.32.488 W115.17.426
For reporting GPS coordinates or location please call (208) 879-2232
Pictures can be texted to (208) 993-9391
Family direct cellphone (425) 530-9010


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Heart wrenching. Thanks for posting. You guys who are going should make a concerted effort as painfully as it will be to help try and spot him.


----------

